# Terrible white ink on dark cotton transfers - white breaking up



## LQP (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi All

Please can someone help me.

Printer is OKI C711wt. I have no issues with Forever Laser No Cut Light papers. I have no issues with any colour besides white with Forever Laser No Cut Dark 2 step.

Everything I have tried (different temperatures for fusing A&B and also pressing to garment which is 100% cotton by the way, different pressure on press, times, peel soon after pressing, 30 seconds, totally cold). Every time where I start peeling on white print it breaks up. Sometimes tiny breaks, others big breaks and as I peel across print it usually is fine. I have tried bending paper, using a ruler and my hand to keep shirt down and rigidity. I have tried pull the transfer off fast. You name I've tried it and I'm wasting lots of money and time now.

The machine was bought second hand with the papers from previous owner and there is a sticker on the 2-step (A&B paper) box that says 2014. Can the paper be too old?


----------



## LQP (Nov 26, 2016)

Anyone out there with Oki White toner printer that has experienced this? Please I need some help..


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

good luck.. even at the show in toronto theirs shirts cracked terrible, 
Its not DGT and its not Screen printing


----------



## LQP (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Frankie.

Damn. Wish I knew this before I spent all the money. Looks so simple on the videos. I have got it pretty close. I'm 95% happy with my results but it's leaving very little leeway for errors. 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------

